# Vintage Western Flyer prewar MENS 26" Boys Bicycle Bike, Gas Tank Style



## tomsjack (Mar 12, 2020)

Vintage Western Flyer prewar MENS 26" Boys Bicycle Bike, Gas Tank Style On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Western-Flyer-pre-war-MENS-26-Boys-Bicycle-Bike-Gas-Tank-Style/184206956928?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2020)

Definitely not prewar.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 12, 2020)

And seems pretty damn over priced too.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 12, 2020)

The cost of living is pretty high in Lompoc....


----------



## 1motime (Mar 12, 2020)

Decent looking overpriced bike.  Great LSR graphics!  Might be in the running for worst feedback!  Buyers always read feedback unless you know or are related to seller.
Lompoc is a great place!  Beautiful beach and Amtrak train stops feet from the sand!


----------



## Obop (Mar 12, 2020)

What do you guys think this bike is worth?  I’ve always liked these with those graphics.  Would be cool to display next to my header bike. Do you think the tank and chain guard were added to this bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2020)

Obop said:


> What do you guys think this bike is worth?  I’ve always liked these with those graphics.  Would be cool to display next to my header bike. Do you think the tank and chain guard were added to this bike?




Looks like an original bike to me. The seller and price is way out past left field and over the fence.


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2020)

Probably worth half his asking, another example of sellers not knowing a 30's from a 50's or rare vs common ( or hoping his buyer doesn't ), maybe a little research before trying to sell, neat Huffy tho. OH MAN, just noticed his feedback score, 76.5 %, that's about the worst I've seen!, 13 sales, 4 were bad!, don't think I'd make a offer!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> Probably worth half his asking, another example of sellers not knowing a 30's from a 50's or rare vs common ( or hoping his buyer doesn't ), maybe a little research before trying to sell, neat Huffy tho. OH MAN, just noticed his feedback score, 76.5 %, that's about the worst I've seen!, 13 sales, 4 were bad!, don't think I'd make a offer!




And also beware of new eBay sellers selling toilet paper! 









						New Angel soft toilet paper, free mystery gift with purchase   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  New Angel soft toilet paper, free mystery gift with purchase  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 13, 2020)

that is a 1953.


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> And also beware of new eBay sellers selling toilet paper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, just bought the same ( 18 pack Angel soft dbl roll ) at the grocery store for $16 and still was plenty on the shelve but that was a couple days ago!, oh that eBay TP guy really a "gouger", other sales were Kobe Bryant stuff!. I don't know who is dumber the seller or buyer!, time for eBay police to step in!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 14, 2020)

mrg said:


> Oh man, just bought the same ( 18 pack Angel soft dbl roll ) at the grocery store for $16 and still was plenty on the shelve but that was a couple days ago!, oh that eBay TP guy really a "gouger", other sales were Kobe Bryant stuff!. I don't know who is dumber the seller or buyer!, time for eBay police to step in!



E-bay police don't care.  If they can get their cut than anything goes!


----------



## vincev (Mar 14, 2020)

Should get 2 of them plus a lot of toilet paper at that price.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 18, 2020)

I have the monark version of this bike. Seems like there aren't too many of them. Mine isn't quite as nice as this one. Someone decided to paint it gold and I did my best to get as much off as possible but still quite a bit left. Decided to just leave it so I didn't ruin what was left of og paint. Always figured it was about a $400 bike.


----------

